# 21:9 TFT oder lieber 16:9 2560x1440 TFT



## Jackass!!!! (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich würde mir gerne einen neuen TFT kaufen.
Ich schwanke twischen einem 21:9 TFT mit 2560x1080p oder einem 16:9 mit 2560x1440p (27 Zoll)

Was ist da geeigneter? Bei letzterem sind ja die Korea TFTs im kommen.


----------



## Stueppi (13. Oktober 2013)

21:9 wird noch nicht von alles Spielen richtig unterstützt. Bei einigen hast du zwar eine 21:9 Auflösung zur Auswahl, aber das Bild wird dann nur gestreckt. Dafür hast du dann bei Filmen keinen Rand oben und unten. Bei einer 1440p Auflösung hast du halt nur eine höhere Auflösung. Musst du wissen ob deine GraKa das packt, Filme haben davon aber nichts.


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2013)

Die Korea Monitore sind Super, bin mit meinem sehr Zufrieden. Zum Zocken würde ich den empfehlen, zum Arbeiten einen 21:9.


----------



## Polyethylen (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde 1440p nehmen, da du bei 21:9 2560x1080p hast, bei 16:9 2560x1440p. Du hast also bei 1440p zusätzlich zu mehr effektiver Breite (z.B. zum Arbeiten) auch noch mehr Höhe, also noch mehr Platz als bei 21:9 und auch nicht so ein "komisches" Seitenverhältnis. 
Bei Spielen wird natürlich die Grafikkarte dementsprechend beansprucht, aber hey, ich gurke hier auch noch mit 'ner GTX 560 rum, und die schafft auch noch Crysis 2 auf hohen Einstellungen mit 30-35 fps.
Außerdem sind manche Spiele nicht auf 21:9 angepasst, da muss man dann mit diversen Tools wieder rumfrickeln damits passt.


----------



## Leandros (13. Oktober 2013)

Öhhm .. was? 
In deinem ersten Satz steckt irgendwie der Wurm drin. 

Beide Monitore haben die selbe Breite, der 21:9 Monitor hat lediglich eine geringere höhe.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (14. Oktober 2013)

Also aufgrund von kleinen Fehlern meiner GTX 680 die in die Gewährleistung geht habe ich mir eine Powercolor HD 7990 V2 bestellt.
Sollte also hinhauen mit der 1440 Auflösung.
Kann mir jemand einen Korea TFT empfehlen (perfect Pixel)
Irgendwie haben die ja alle ähnliche Daten.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (15. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Model?
Caseking.de » Monitore » ab 66,0 cm (26 Zoll) » DGM IPS-2701WPH, 68,58 cm (27 Zoll) - DP, DVI, VGA
Kostet etwas mehr als die Korea TFts.
Dafür hat man aber vernünftige Garatie und keinen Zoll


----------



## Black*Dragon* (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde einen Hunni drauf legen und dann ein Markenmodell zB von Samsung kaufen. Irgendwo wird gespart in dem Fall ist es die Ergonomie also kein Pivot und auch keine Höhenverstellung soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Mit den 27" PLS habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Meine Empfehlung wäre auch 27" mit 1440p.


----------



## Leandros (16. Oktober 2013)

Falsch, die Korea Displays gibts mit Pivot, Svivel etc pp

Außerdem legst du mindestens 200€ drauf. Du bekommst keinen Marken Monitor unter 500 Taler.


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde nicht zu viel Wert auf den Standfuß legen, den kann man sowieso immer noch tauschen. 2 von 3 meiner Monitore haben nicht den Originalen Standfuß.

Ich würde ebenfalls 2560x1440 und noch eher 2560x1600 bevorzugen da die Bildfläche einfach größer ist.


----------



## Mr_Cenk (17. Oktober 2013)

Jackass!!!! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mir gerne einen neuen TFT kaufen.
> Ich schwanke twischen einem 21:9 TFT mit 2560x1080p oder einem 16:9 mit 2560x1440p (27 Zoll)
> 
> Was ist da geeigneter? Bei letzterem sind ja die Korea TFTs im kommen.



Einmal 21:9 immer 21:9!
Die Immersion ist einfach unbeschreiblich und mit 16:9 unmöglich zu erreichen.
Die Auflösung ändert nichts am FOV. Mit dem 21:9 Monitor sieht man mehr wie mit einem 2560x1440 16:9.


----------



## Wieselwurm (21. Oktober 2013)

Vor dieser Frage stehe ich gerade auch . Ein WQHD Monitor mit 2560x1440 oder ein 21:9 .
Hat jemand schonmal beide getestet und kann sagen was ihm besser gefällt? Mein Fokus liegt beim Gaming! die 120/144Hz Modelle sagen mir nicht zu ich mag ein AH-IPS Planel. Schärfer ist besser^^
Mein Traum währe ein WQHD Monitor mit 21:9 
Aber bis sowas kommt wächst mein Bart bis zum Boden.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (25. November 2013)

Also ich denke das ich mir wohl eher einen 30 Zöller kaufen werde.
Evtl werde ich es mal mit diesem Modell versuchen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/CROSSOVER-30...8983?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item19d6e33d47
Crossover 30Q5 Pro Black Monitor Review 2560 x 1600p LG S IPS Monitor - YouTube

Meine Frage währe: Sind die 2560x1600 für meine HD 7990 Powercolor noch OK?
Ich spiele hauptsächlich


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2013)

> Meine Frage währe: Sind die 2560x1600 für meine HD 7990 Powercolor noch OK?


Das kommt immer auf die Spiele und die verwendeten Einstellungen an. 
Was spielst du denn?


----------



## Jackass!!!! (27. November 2013)

Hauptsächlich shooter.
Zumindest währe ich ja mit einer HD 7990 doch eigentlich ganz gut aufgestellt.
Sind ja im Prinzip schon zwei Grakas.
Ich habe ja schon einen 27 Zöller. Deswegen währe ja der nächste logische Schritt ein 30 Zöller.
Und für 442 Tacken + Zoll schon verlockend.


----------



## Kottie (27. November 2013)

Es unterstützen schon ne menge Spiele 21:9, wird auch deutlich mehr werden..  
Habe den Asus PB298Q - bombastisch. Man sieht erstaunlich mehr, zocken macht viel mehr Laune.
Auch beim Filme gucken, oder auch so, man hat einfach viel mehr Platz. 

Die 440 Tacken kannst du auch in den PB298Q stecken... AH-IPS - zum Zocken der Beste, neben dem LG, wobei beim Asus der Fuß + Vesa zur verfügung steht und die allgemeine Verarbeitung besser ist.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (27. November 2013)

Aber der 30 Zöller ist halt etwas grösser und hat eine Auflösung von 2560x1600


----------



## soth (28. November 2013)

"Etwas" ist gut ^^
60% mehr Bild- und 48% mehr Arbeitsfläche.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (28. November 2013)

Na dann habe ich doch alles richtig gemacht.
Habe mir den Crossover 30Q5 Pro in der Perfect Pixel Version für 452 inklu Express Versand gekauft.
Dürfte noch ca 70 Euro Zoll draufkommen. Insgesamt kann ich damit gut leben.
Wenn jemanden interessiert wie das Teil ist kann ich gern ein paar Worte dazu schreiben.
CROSS OVER 30Q5 REVIEW on Vimeo
CROSSOVER 30Q5 PRO BLACK MONITOR UNBOXING - YouTube


----------



## Jackass!!!! (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
kleines Feedback.
Habe meinen Crossover 30 Zöller bereits ein wenig ausprobiert.
Gut einen Pixelfehler habe ich gefunden. Stört mich aber nicht weiter. Muss man wohl auch mit rechnen.
Der Monitor ist gross und die Games laufen und sehen in 2560x1600 einfach gut aus.
Die Auflösung macht schon laune beim zocken. Für 400 Euro (50$ Rabbatt hat mir der Koreaner noch mal für den Pixelfehler überwiesen) bin ich echt zufrieden für einen 30 Zöller.


----------



## Matze211 (30. Dezember 2013)

Also so ein 30-Zoll-Geschoss würde mich auch schon sehr interessieren, bin aber nicht sicher ob mir das nicht schon wieder zu groß zum Zocken ist. Sowas mal in natura sehen wäre mal nicht schlecht. Aber bestellen und dann zurück schicken ist mir nichts.
Kannst vielleicht ja mal das eine oder andere Foto machen.
Wobei mir der LG 29ea93 auch sehr gut gefällt...


----------



## Matze211 (30. Dezember 2013)

Hier stand das gleiche wie oben drüber.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (2. Januar 2014)

Also groß ist er. Das google weiss blendet schon arg
Zurückschicken hätte ich den eh nicht können. Nach Korea währe mir der Expressversand zu teuer gewesen. Risiko war es schon.
Ja in Natura sehen ist sone Sache. Mein hiesiger Saturn hat keine 30Zöller
Die Idee hatte ich auch schon.
Ab wie gesagt zocken in 30 Zoll ist schon geil. Skyrim sieht in 2560x1600 echt gut aus. Und Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie schnell man sich an die Grösse gewöhnt.
Meine 7990 händelt die Auflösung ohne Probleme. 
Und insgesamt hab ich jetzt 480 mit Zoll und Versand gezahlt. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## Matze211 (3. Januar 2014)

Jackass!!!! schrieb:


> Also groß ist er. Das google weiss blendet schon arg
> Zurückschicken hätte ich den eh nicht können. Nach Korea währe mir der Expressversand zu teuer gewesen. Risiko war es schon.
> Ja in Natura sehen ist sone Sache. Mein hiesiger Saturn hat keine 30Zöller
> Die Idee hatte ich auch schon.
> ...


 Werde mir den auch holen. 
Wenn du deinen abgeben möchtest: PN an mich


----------



## Jackass!!!! (4. Januar 2014)

Noch nicht
Der Koreaner hat nichts grösseres als 30 Zoll


----------

